
Yubico launches YubiHSM 2: The smallest, cheapest Hardware Security Module (HSM) - rcm239
http://www.zdnet.com/article/yubico-launches-yubihsm-2-the-smallest-cheapest-hardware-security-module-hsm/
======
naikrovek
Yubico hardware would be a LOT more attractive if it was less expensive,
especially in large quantities.

My employer asked for a quote for a couple hundred thousand of Yubikey devices
and the price per unit was extremely close to the per unit price of the
hardware when purchased on Amazon.

I can't convince anyone in my Enterprise that Yubico hardware is even worth a
minute amount of attention, anymore.

Congratulations, Yubico.

~~~
dandr01d
Winner

~~~
sctb
Please stop post unsubstantively.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
rkwasny
Now big FAT WARNING for all yubikey users.

If you generated your PGP key on yubikey 4, BEWARE! It is vulnerable to latest
attack:

[https://www.yubico.com/support/security-
advisories/ysa-2017-...](https://www.yubico.com/support/security-
advisories/ysa-2017-01/)

